# Cymbidium eburneum



## emydura (Sep 19, 2020)

My Cymbidium eburneum puts on a great display every year. This species generally only gets one or two flowers on a spike. You really need to to grow it as a specimen for it to look at its best. One of the best features of this species is its fragrance. The flowers have a very strong perfume. The white flowered Cymbidium hybrids you see today comes from this species. This plant picked up champion Cymbidium at our Spring show today.


----------



## Guldal (Sep 19, 2020)

What can one say, but: WAUW! So sad one can't enjoy the fragrance long distance!
Kind regards, Jens


----------



## monocotman (Sep 19, 2020)

Love it! Super plant and flowers


----------



## Djthomp28 (Sep 19, 2020)

wonderful display. Your plants really stepped up for the show!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Sep 19, 2020)

I love it. This one's on my wish list. We don't really have the right climate for them, but I really want to try. Only things stopping me are the fact that I can't find one for sale and I don't have the room anyway!


----------



## sergeharvey (Sep 19, 2020)

Not readily available though....


----------



## emydura (Sep 19, 2020)

mrhappyrotter said:


> I love it. This one's on my wish list. We don't really have the right climate for them, but I really want to try. Only things stopping me are the fact that I can't find one for sale and I don't have the room anyway!



It is a bit of a cool grower. I grow it in the cool house without heating where the temperature gets down to 2 or 3oC. I have even grown it outside under the pergola during the freezing winters without a problem. It is a plant that you don't see for sale often. A few years ago a nursery here brought a dozen or so large specimen size plants in flower down to our show to sell. They were pretty cheap too. About $60. A few of our society members bought them, but I seemed to be the only one who has been able to grow it on. I don't know why others have struggled. I have found it to be pretty tough and easy to grow.

They do take up a bit of space. It is a hell of a thing to get to the show. It is well loved by the public and the orchid members, so well worth the effort.

The photo doesn't really do the plant justice. It is bigger than it looks. You really need to see it in person. It has 17 spikes.


----------



## abax (Sep 19, 2020)

Outstanding accomplishment! That's one very beautiful Cym.


----------



## BrucherT (Sep 20, 2020)

I believe Wenqing Perner has it...


----------



## sergeharvey (Sep 21, 2020)

BrucherT said:


> I believe Wenqing Perner has it...


Yes she does and you can also find them at TropicalExotique


----------

